# Looking to buy just a SX License....where is quickest?



## Jancy (Jul 1, 2018)

We already have a pro and now just need an additional license for our daughter. Where is somewhere that can deliver it quickly?


----------



## Raikkonen94 (Jul 1, 2018)

Sxflashcard.com was pretty quick for me (took around 20 minutes in total I think), but the chat to process my PayPal payment was already online which made the entire process a whole lot faster.


----------



## Immortadella (Jul 1, 2018)

Bought on sxflashcards.com too. Had also needed the support chat for the paypal payment. After I told that I sent the money, I instantly got the key via the same chat. Really good and fast experience overall.

Edit: I also had to use a random address, because I'm from outside US. Was no problem at all.


----------



## RayPanimals (Jul 2, 2018)

They sent it to me in about an hour.


----------



## JonoX (Jul 2, 2018)

appledrunk.net will activate within a few minutes of payment.


----------



## quot1990 (Jul 3, 2018)

miii.it  the best, sending the license immediately


----------



## switchjustswitch (Oct 4, 2019)

maybe txswitch? I think


----------

